# General Gas Class A questions



## Lakeluvr (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi all, considering buying and have been looking at a number of MHs for our first MH. We have decided on a used 1995-2000 gas unit, 31-35 feet. In discussions with a number of other folks the general concensus is that the 460 Ford is a gas hog. Is it that much different than the 454 Chev? Anybody have specific mileage comparisons?  Was leaning toward a 454 Chev, or if possible the newer 8.1. But have located a 1996 Bounder, 35 1/2' that has a different floor plan and wife loves it, but it has the Ford. 

And, on another vein, is there a recommended generator or on the other hand one to stay away from. 

Thanks in advance. Have enjoyed my short stay here greatly.


----------



## ARCHER (Nov 21, 2006)

Re: General Gas Class A questions

Lakeluvr, welcome to the forum.

I have a 454 in a 1989 Winnebago Chieftain and I get around 6.5 to 7.0 MPG while pulling a tow dolly with a Mitsubishi Diamonte on it.  Only have 18,500 miles on it so it is just now broken in some.  Bought it used 5 years ago and it only had 5,800 miles on it then.
I am partial to Onan generators.  Key here is running them monthly so they don't get gummed up in the gas line or carb.  I think mine is a 4,500 watt unit .


----------



## C Nash (Nov 21, 2006)

Re: General Gas Class A questions

The 454 will get a little better MPG IMO but, both are good engines if they have been serviced regular and taken care of. I have a 2002 Ford V10 in our 32 ft HR and get 8 to 10 MPG towing a chev tracker.  I tow around 55 mph.  I agree with Archer on the Onan.  Stay away from the propane gen sets but thats JMO


----------



## Willy C (Nov 23, 2006)

Re: General Gas Class A questions

Our  99  32' Georgie Boy Pursuit with the 454 I'm getting 9+mph with out a toad.
Willy


----------



## hamdave (Nov 23, 2006)

RE: General Gas Class A questions

I just bought a used Damon Daybreak. Don't have experience yet with either the ford or chevy, but mine is the 454. So far I've put only 350 miles on it. Its in the shop to get the brakes redone all fluids replaced and tranny checked out. I HAVE done an extensive analysis of cost to drive and own one of these beast's and I think if you do that you will find the price of gas is only part of the equation. It is what it is and for what its worth if you're just starting, I think it is way pre-mature to start 'looking' without first doing the 'research'.

good luck in your quest. It took us over 7 months, but I believe it was well worth the effort and also feel we are much more savvy about the whole effort.


----------



## DL Rupper (Nov 23, 2006)

Re: General Gas Class A questions

On the other hand, my Onon generator is propane and I've never had a lick of trouble.  Don't have to worry about it getting it gummed up like the gas ones.

I run it about once a month to lubricate and exercise the parts, but it runs without any trouble.  Got about 460 hrs without any service calls.  As long as you have propane to run the rest of your appliances, there is no reason to not buy an RV with propane generator.  Just my opinion. :approve:


----------

